# Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2014



## tallie (13/6/14)

Queensland Brewers,

On the back of two consecutive Champion State titles, this year we're going for the hat trick!

Announcing the key dates for the 2014 QABC competition:
Entry cut-off date: *13th September by 1pm*
Judging: *27/28th September*

The QABC is a BJCP registered competition and is the state's qualifying competition for the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship that takes place on 16th October in Canberra to coincide with ANHC 4.

The QABC website is still in the process of being updated, however, I can confirm there are no major changes to the procedure of entering. This includes the requirement of entering a *second bottle*, which will be forwarded on your behalf to the AABC should it qualify. The QABC will once again be covering the cost of those entry fees to the national competition.

One major change to the competition itself is the trial inclusion of *Cider & Mead* categories. The relevant categories can be found on the AABC website.

Sponsors and prizes are still being locked in, but at this stage, I can confirm that *Craftbrewer* are on board again with providing the all-important cold storage space for the lead up to the competition. I'm also excited to announce a new partnering with *Little Creatures*, who among other things will be supplying the judging venue, food during the judging sessions and a major prize.

I'll update this thread once the QABC website is up to date.

Now that the national trophy has gotten used to the warm weather in QLD, it wants to stay up here, so start planning and brewing those champion beers!

Cheers and good luck,

Kris Domagala
QAAWBG Chief Steward Beer - Qld Amateur Brewing Championships 2014


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/14)

Hopefully I will overcome my laziness and submit a few entries this year.


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/14)

In your dreams


----------



## edschache (17/6/14)

Hey all,

I've finally pulled my finger out and sorted the final bits and bobs to get the new site up. It will take a while for the domain delegation and dns to propagate (read: magic stuff happens but it takes a bit of time). Over the next couple of days qabc.org.au should start showing the new version of the site (or break completely). 

For anyone technical that wants to take a sneak peakadd this to your hosts file: 54.231.252.2 qabc.org.au

There's still a lot of content missing and it hasn't had it's makeup put on yet but you'll hopefully be glad to know it's a responsive site so you should be able to view it correctly on phone/tablet/pc/whatever tech you've got.... Alex can probably read it on his brewtroller

If anyone notices any issues (other than still seeing the old site in the next few days) please let me know (on here or via the webmaster email address for BABBs)

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## fattox (19/6/14)

I'll be entering for the first time. Will be taking a few of my entry along to our local club meeting the week before for critique. Most likely a double IPA and a belgian dark strong. Maybe an APA as well.

Cheers!


----------



## tallie (20/6/14)

Sponsor Update: *Brewers Choice* have come to the party again this year in the prize department! Watch this space for details.


----------



## tallie (11/7/14)

More sponsors have been locked in; *Cryer Malt* will once again be supplying a sack of Barrett Burston Pale Malt as first prize for the 18 Beer categories, and *Wyeast* will be supplying Direct Pitch Activator packs as 1st, 2nd & 3rd prizes for all categories.

Rounding out the prizes so far are Brewers Choice who will be supplying 2nd place store vouchers for all categories as well as the 1st place prize for the Cider category.

Brewer of the Champion Beer will receive dinner and drinks for 2 at the soon to be open Charming Squire Brewbar in Brisbane courtesy of *James Squire*.

And thanks to the *Australian National Homebrew Conference*, the Champion Brewer will receive a full package to this year's conference. Return economy flights and accommodation will be provided by the QABC.

Two months to brew and get your entries ready - what are you waiting for!


----------



## tallie (25/7/14)

Completing this year's sponsors & prizes is *Craft*, who are providing a bulk honey package to the winner of the Mead category.

If you happen to be dealing with any of our great sponsors this year and you think of it, let them know you appreciate their support.

In the coming weeks I will be putting out the call for judges & stewards to help out on Saturday 27th and Sunday 28th September at Milton, Brisbane. Please save the date in the meantime.

Six weeks left to brew!


----------



## marksy (30/7/14)

Can you enter this from out side QLD?


----------



## luggy (30/7/14)

Don't think so


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/7/14)

Nope.

Need a Qld address.


----------



## tallie (30/7/14)

marksy said:


> Can you enter this from out side QLD?


As stated by the others, it's open to Queensland residents only. If the location in your profile is accurate, take at look at the Castle Hill and NSW State Homebrewing Competition 2014 for your state qualifying competition.


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/14)

marksy said:


> Can you enter this from out side QLD?


Still time to brew for NSW Castle Hill.


----------



## manson81 (1/8/14)

Got my first comp beer bottled and aging to be awesome by then. 2nd in the fermenter at the moment. 3rd to be brewed on sunday.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/8/14)

manson81 said:


> Got my first comp beer bottled and aging to be awesome by then. 2nd in the fermenter at the moment. 3rd to be brewed on sunday.


Should have gone into the beer lotto - would have got some feedback prior to the comp.


----------



## Blind Dog (1/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> Still time to brew for NSW Castle Hill.


Time for the perfect year? State of origin, tahs to whack the crusaders tomorrow, swans to win the AFL grand final and NSW to take out the AABC


----------



## marksy (4/8/14)

tallie said:


> As stated by the others, it's open to Queensland residents only. If the location in your profile is accurate, take at look at the Castle Hill and NSW State Homebrewing Competition 2014 for your state qualifying competition.



Yeah I have a few for the castle hill show, just need to submit, just is wondering thats all.


----------



## tallie (12/8/14)

Call for Judges & Stewards:

The 2014 Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship will be held over the weekend of 27/28th September at the XXXX Taproom, Cnr Black and Paten Streets, Milton.

The competition is a Beer Judge Certification Program sanctioned event (http://bjcp.org), offering experience points for those who have taken or plan to take the BJCP exam. Beers will be judged against the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship guidelines (http://www.aabc.org.au/) using the standard BJCP scoresheet.

The QABC is the qualifying state competition to the AABC. Queensland has taken out Champion State for the last two years and with your help we are going for the hat trick.

We are looking for Judges and Stewards of all levels of experience from within the homebrewing and professional beer community to assist us with the competition. This will be an excellent opportunity to see what is involved behind the scenes of a major amateur competition. Please note that the BJCP system is very self explanatory and guidance for each style is available while you are tasting. Judges with lesser experience will be paired with someone who is familiar with the system for further guidance.

With two full days of judging we are hoping that this year's competition will a bit less rushed, although going by last year's numbers there will still be a lot of beers to get through. Each day will be split into a morning and afternoon session with lunch provided. We request judges and stewards arrive at 8am for an 8:30 start, and each day should finish up by 5pm at the latest.

For ease of scheduling and assigning judges to categories, it is preferable for judges to be available for whole sessions (if not whole days), however, we value the inclusion of as many helpers as possible and will do our best to accommodate where we can.

In addition to lunch, all materials will be provided for judges and stewards on the day and there will be plenty of great beer.

Please let me know by 1st September if you are able to assist with any of the sessions over the weekend of the 27/28th September by emailing [email protected]. Please indicate the days and sessions you are available for, and whether you have any preference for judging a particular style (keeping in mind that entrants cannot judge a category they have entered in).

More information about the competition is available at: http://www.qabc.org.au/

This is a great event for engaging with like-minded brewers and tasting a wide range of beers of varying interpretations on the styles. We hope that you will be able to join us!


Don't forget, there's just under 5 weeks now until entries are due; there's still time!


----------



## jatterbury (19/8/14)

Hi Tallie, 

Thinking about entering this, just curious on if the judges review is provided back to the brewer? I'd like to see some feedback as I only have a 90% chance of coming in 1st


----------



## tallie (20/8/14)

jatterbury said:


> Thinking about entering this, just curious on if the judges review is provided back to the brewer? I'd like to see some feedback as I only have a 90% chance of coming in 1st


Yes, entrants receive 2 BJCP scoresheets of feedback for each entry.


----------



## tallie (1/9/14)

Thank you to everyone who has responded so far about helping out with judging and stewarding. We are getting closer to the required number of judges, but could still do with a few more on both days so please get in touch if you are available on 27/28th September. See post 18 in this thread for more details.

Don't forget, entries are due at Brewers Choice stores by close of business next Tuesday, 9th September, or by 1pm at Craftbrewer next Saturday, 13th September.

Unfortunately the AABC 2014 entry form is still not online at the time of writing. If you are dropping off your entries before it is available, please use the 2013 form linked from the qabc.org.au website instead. A reminder that there is no need to include the AABC entry fee, as the QABC will cover the costs of entry should you qualify.


----------



## tallie (5/9/14)

The 2014 AABC entry form is now available on the aabc.org.au website. If you have not already prepared your entries, please use this year's entry form for the second bottle.

Just over a week now to go to get entries in (or 4 days to Brewers Choice stores)!


----------



## tallie (9/9/14)

If you're dropping off your entries to a Brewers Choice store, make sure you get them in by close of business today!


----------



## tallie (12/9/14)

24 hours to get your entries in - due at Craftbrewer Unit 2, 4 Christine Place Capalaba by 1pm tomorrow (Saturday 13th).


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (12/9/14)

tallie said:


> 24 hours to get your entries in - due at Craftbrewer Unit 2, 4 Christine Place Capalaba by 1pm tomorrow (Saturday 13th).


Okay fortunately guys you'll be releived to know I'm not entering any categories this year, so you all have an equal chance at the gold medals :lol:

(seriously, I have a grand total of two all grain brews under my belt, so I'll definitely have a crack at this next year with some more experience and pilfering great ideas from this forum, if nothing else the feedback from judges would be really interesting. good luck to all!)


----------



## kohna (26/9/14)

Good luck to everybody for this weekend.


----------



## manson81 (28/9/14)

Chomping at the bit for the results, and mostly for me, feedback! (cos I imagine I am pushing it for a place...)


----------



## HBHB (28/9/14)

manson81 said:


> Chomping at the bit for the results, and mostly for me, feedback! (cos I imagine I am pushing it for a place...)


Huge field of beers entered, so it'll take a while to sort through, check and collate all the figures i would imagine.

Would have been a hectic weekend for all that were able to be involved.


----------



## tallie (28/9/14)

Thanks for your understanding HBHB. That being said, the results are in!

Champion Brewer: Nathan Semmens
Champion Beer: Andrew Mahony (Scottish Ale)
Champion Club: Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers

Congratulations to Nathan, Andrew and all of this year's winning brewers!

Attached is the Award Summary, noting that entries scoring less than 30 points are omitted from this report. Full results will be made available on the qabc.org.au website in the next day or two.

Thank you to everyone who helped organise, judge, steward and administer this year's competition, with special mention to our Registrar, Jason McDonald, for continuing to work this evening to get you these results within 4 hours of the last beer being judged. Thank you also to our sponsors; Craftbrewer, Brewers Choice, Craft Bottleshop, Cryer Malt, Wyeast, the Australian National Homebrew Conference, and a big thanks to Little Creatures for the excellent judging venue, lunches and Champion Beer prize.

Entries that placed 1st, 2nd and 3rd in each category, thus qualifying for this year's Australian Amateur Brewing Championship, will be sorted and shipped off to Canberra tomorrow. I am aiming to have scoresheets and prize vouchers sent out in the next two weeks.

Right now, I'm aiming to finish off this beer and have a loooong lie down!

Cheers,

Kris Domagala
Chief Steward, Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2014 

View attachment Queensland Amateur Brewing Championships - Awards Summary.html


View attachment Queensland Amateur Brewing Championships - Champion Club.txt


----------



## Smokomark (28/9/14)

A big thanks to Kris for all the hard work making this event happen. It was well organized and run. Thanks Kris, well done.


----------



## browndog (28/9/14)

On behalf of the QLD Home Brewing fraternity, thanks for all you have done Kris, you are a legend mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/9/14)

Well done guys, as always you run a great show.


----------



## Smokomark (28/9/14)

Rumour out of Ipswich say you're changing your name to ciderboy.

I've never heard of a cider loaded with centennial. 

Even though I'm not a cider fan That's a cider I'd try.


----------



## HBHB (28/9/14)

Superb job - well done.

Congratulations to all the winners and placers.


----------



## Snow (28/9/14)

Kris, Jason and the rest of the team thanks for a fantastic job! All your hard work is very much appreciated. 

Cheers Snow


----------



## kohna (28/9/14)

Great comp, congratulations to all those going to Canberra. Good luck.


----------



## daemon (28/9/14)

A massive thanks to Kris for all his work for QABC 2014, it was a very smoothly run comp. Well done to all those helping behind the scenes as well, there's a massive amount of work required to organise and run a competition of this size. 

Well done to all the place getters too, lets hope they all do as well at nationals!!


----------



## starkesbier (28/9/14)

Well done to the organisers. Have a good rest you deserve it. Well done to the place getters as well


----------



## kegs23 (28/9/14)

big thanks to eveyone who helped out, sorry i didnt have time to help out


----------



## starkesbier (28/9/14)

Well done to the organisers. Have a good rest you deserve it. Well done to the place getters as well


----------



## RdeVjun (29/9/14)

A huge thanks and much applause for all involved in running QABC, it is another great success. :super:

Congratulations to medallists and Nats qualifiers, all set now for another Qld win. :beerbang:


----------



## Beersuit (29/9/14)

Thanks to the organisers and everyone involved. I will have to try and get down next year and lend a hand.


----------



## Ross (29/9/14)

Congrats to everyone that did well, especially the qualifiers, and a huge WELL DONE to the organisers & judges. Getting the results out this quickly on such a huge comp is a credit to everyone involved.


Cheers Ross


----------



## SpiroZ (29/9/14)

Thanks Kris, great to meet you and participate in the day yesterday. A very well run day.
Also thanks to the Lion Craft guys for the use of their facility, the judges and admin also did a great job.

Well done to Nathan, David and Andrew for your respective Champion Beer/Brewer results.

Came away with a couple of wins again this year which is always a pleasant surprise. Looking forward to the Nationals and then improving on this years brews from feedback received for next year.

Cheers

SpiroZ


----------



## nathan_madness (29/9/14)

Massive thanks for all involved in running QABC!!!

Can't wait to get to the ANHC


----------



## kegs23 (29/9/14)

just looked at the club points ,is it just me or how my computer sets it out ,but how wasthose points worked out


----------



## kegs23 (29/9/14)

all good now it was just how i was veiwing it on my computer


----------



## Womball (29/9/14)

Well done to all the winners and those that placed in the QABC. The quality of the entries keeps improving year-on-year....thanks to Kris and all those involved in organising such a massive event......Go QLD in the AABC!

Special thanks to XXXX and Lion (Craft) for the awesome venue and support and the QABC sponsors. 

Cheers,

Colin.


----------



## tallie (1/10/14)

Full results are now up on http://www.qabc.org.au


----------



## danestead (1/10/14)

Can someone explain which scores constitute which medal because for the life of me, I can't find any info. anywhere. Also, are all the state and nations comps. judged in the same way?


----------



## kohna (1/10/14)

I don't see them, results page is still empty.


----------



## tallie (1/10/14)

danestead said:


> Can someone explain which scores constitute which medal because for the life of me, I can't find any info. anywhere. Also, are all the state and nations comps. judged in the same way?


Ignore the medal points column in the Results By Style report; it looks like that may be an old artefact. Medals are awarded based on scores - 30-38 Bronze, 38-45 Silver, 45+ Gold.

There are some minor differences between the states and national comps. They all use the same guidelines, but some states use different scoresheets and present the beer to judges differently (bottles/jugs/glasses). They might also use different cut offs for medal scores.

If you can't see the results, try refreshing the page (caching appears to be quite aggressive on the site).


----------



## kohna (1/10/14)

I swear I did that, anyway works now. All good.


----------

